# SHAVE OF THE DAY



## Mr.Magnus

*This was still missing, so I thought i would start a new thread here. Post your Shave of the day with or without picture, name the gear and a few words about how it went .​*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep: Hot Shower
Razor: Heljestrand MK30 TShell
Brush: Vintage mini Plisson Badger
Cream: T&H Grafton
AS: Clubman*

Today i went with my smalest razor and brush  it was fun. i did 3 passes, didnt think this little brush could hold that amount of lather but sure did. and result is clean as a whistel.


----------



## mainaman

TI - La Rose 6/8" 1/4 hollow
Edwin Jagger 7/8" 1/2-1/4 hollow
Mitchell's Wool Fat
Omega boar
AS Proraso 
BBS


----------



## Jim

I am doing a soap fidelity since October 8th with AOS sandalwood. Today I used a Rudy Vey Keyhole brush, Feather Blade in a vintage slant. Saint Lucia Bay rum aftershave and Floris #127 EDT. 

I found a photo for color...


----------



## GlassEye

Filarmonica Doble Temple 13
Omega Boar
Tabac soap

This almost never changes.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor: Kropp 7/8 custom ebony scale
Brush: Kent BK8
Cream: TOBS Sandalwood
AS: Dr.Harris Sandalwood*

and result is clean as a whistel


----------



## mainaman

Hanasama Kamisori
Custom Silver tip
Cella
Old Spice


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep:* Hot Towel
*Razor:* Filarmonica 14 SubCero
*Brush:* Vintage tall French Badger
*Cream:* Penhaligon's Endymion
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT: * Penhaligon's Endymion

This weekend has been full of shaves, 3 days in a row. I have been experimenting with my Nakayama Kiita Kan lvl5 as a finish and now found a method to stick with.


----------



## Reede

Started with a hot shower, then it was:
Brush: B & B Kent 2009 Butterscotch
Razor: BRW Long Slim BullMastiff in Bronze
Blade: Gillette Bleue Extra
Soap: Mitchell's Wool Fat


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep:* Hot Shower
*Razor:* Heljestrand MK4
*Brush:* NF Tubby 1
*Soap:* La Troja
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Armani Diamonds For Men

Today's Shave was Very relaxing, i did two passes WTG,ATG. I had my green coticule finnish on the MK4 and was very pleased with everything, also trail run with the La Troja soap and it was outstanding, great lather and MUCH. i was suprised it was so good. and i like the scent aswell, not so powerful and just perfect. putting this soap to my rotation for sure.


----------



## SpikeC

Wade & Butcher Special stropped on a Howard #255
Omega Pura Setola
lefty's soap (Brooklyn to London?) in a stone ware bowl
Calvin Klein Obsession


----------



## LegalBeagle

And the great shaves just keep on coming...



​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep:* Hot Shower
*Razor:* Erik Anton Berg FauxFrameback 11/16+
*Brush:* Simpson Tulip 3 Manchurian Badger
*Soap:* RazoRock Classic
*ASB:* D&G One
*EDT:* JPG

New brush,razor and soap. everything was just perfect! and honing a razor without stabilizers is a true Joy 






Shave tune
[video=youtube;t6bjqdll7DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6bjqdll7DI[/video]​


----------



## cgul629

Ok, I'll play along...

Prep: Shower
Razor: A. Eberhardt Wesibaden 5/8
Brush: Omega Boar
Soap: Brooklyn to London - Aveiro
ASB: Clubman

Was traveling this week so this was my first straight razor shave in several days. The brush and soap are from Lefty's Sharp and Shiny Shop and they seem to be made for each other as the lather always turns out great.

By the way - very nice razors (and photos) Mr. Magnus


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Thanks Cgul... would love to see more pictures by others  

*Prep:* Hot Towel
*Razor:* Heljestrand MK6 squerpoint with mk32 ivory scales.
*Brush:* Vintage Sterling handle from 1899 with best badger knot 16mm
*Cream:* TOBS Sandalwood
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood
*EDT: * Lancome Hypnose

MK6 is one of my best shavers period!.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep:* Hot Shower
*Razor:* Towa 
*Brush:* M&F XL2
*Cream:* Geo F. Trumper Almond
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT: * Rochas Man

Cheers to Michiel for putting on a super edge on this razor wow best edge i tryd ... 
And a picture of Karl the woodpecker (yeah i did name him ) He never fails to wake me up on the mornings lol.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep:* Hot Shower
*Razor:* Bengall Cast Steel Custom scale Horn with stone wedge
*Brush:* Custom Skull 26mm Finest Extra 2band badger 
*Soap:* Lefty's Brooklyn to London hard soap
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT: * Armani Code

Made a New brush today that i think looks very funny . To my surprise it was actually very comfortable to hold.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep:* Hot Shower
*Razor:* Heljestrand MK30 Tshell
*Brush:* M&F Blond Badger l2
*Soap:* RazoRock Classic
*ASB:* TOBS Sandalwood
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

Very nice Shave, 3 passes and super smooth.


----------



## Duckfat

Anyone that hasn't seen "Searching for Sugarman" and has any interest in music or the ultimate underdog story should try to watch the movie. It's on HBO currently.
I was shocked and amazed to find Rodriguez is from the Motor City.

Dave




[QUOTE
[video=youtube;t6bjqdll7DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6bjqdll7DI[/video][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## markenki

*Prep:* hot shower, Stephan cream
*Razor:* Edwin Jagger DE 89L, with Derby blade
*Brush:* New Forest 1901
*Bowl:* Seagrove to London KKF 4 of 10, by Tom Gray
*Cream:* TOBS Lavender
*ASB:* Floid Blue, preceded by generic witch hazel


----------



## Lefty

Nice, diverse line-up, Mark!


----------



## markenki

Thanks, Tom. Recognize the bowl?


----------



## tk59

*Prep:* Hot Shower
*Razor:* Filarmonica Especial 13 finished on Ozuku followed by a couple of swipes on clean leather bench strop from Maksim :thumbsup:
*Brush:* Parker Badger
*Cream:* TOBS Lavender
*ASB:* Kroger skin lotion with a little water
Best shave I've had in weeks. First pass was very smooth and close except for a couple of spots I missed. Second pass, was as close to perfect as I get. I'd post a pic but I don't generally buy pretty razors, nor do I do more than the minimum restoration work needed to make them useable. I also use a short water glass to lather up. Works for me.:dontknow:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep:* Hot Shower
*Razor:* Puma 22 
*Brush:* Neep Tall Zebra Extra silvertip deepmount
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor
*ASB:* Bulldog
*AS:* JPG

New lovely brush and Mikaels Puma razor. Exelent razor with very good edge Cheers. BBS


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Prep: Hot Shower
Razor: Heljestrand MK31
Brush: Simpson Tulip 3 Manchurian
Soap: TOBS Sandalwood
AS: TOBS Mr.Taylor

Good smooth shave.


----------



## Igasho

From last night but all the same
Prep: Hot Wet Towel
Razor: Super speed / Gillette blue
Brush: Rooney 3/1 
Soap: Geo Trumper GFT
AS: No AS just Coral Skin Food


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* KROPP 7/8 UkRob Custom Ebony scale
*Brush:* Neep Inverse Tulip Stone 26mm Extra Silvertip
*Scuttle:* Dirty Bird Orginal Scuttle Web-Ridges.
*Cream:* RazoRock Classic
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Armani Code

Todays shave was fantastic, i had bad luck with my first tulip brush from Rob, it had a flaw in the stone so it cracked, today i got a new one and a extra brush (lionhead) for free, cheers Rob. i also got my new scuttle from dirty bird so i had to try it out. it held the lather nice and warm under the whole shave wow, and it matches this new tulip brush pretty good . overall it was a super nice 2 pass shave today.


----------



## Dream Burls

As a brush user, I was wondering how you all clean your brushes after use and for longer term maintenance. I understand that you should not use hot water to rinse as it could impact on the knot's glue. I've also heard that it's beneficial to soak your brush in baby shampoo every so often. Anyone have any tips on brush care you care to share.? Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Dream Burls said:


> As a brush user, I was wondering how you all clean your brushes after use and for longer term maintenance. I understand that you should not use hot water to rinse as it could impact on the knot's glue. I've also heard that it's beneficial to soak your brush in baby shampoo every so often. Anyone have any tips on brush care you care to share.? Thanks.



what i do when im done using a brush is cleaning the brush with perfume free soap/shampoo and then flick it a few times and then swirl the brush in a towel then hang it upside down for 24h til its dry.


----------



## Lefty

I clean mine with shaving soap....


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Wade&Butcher For Barber Use, Wedge 15/16
*Brush:* M&F XL2 
*Scuttle:* Dirty Bird Orginal Scuttle Web-Ridges.
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor
*ASB:* TOBS Mr.Taylor

1 pass ATG, BBS!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I am courious about % of men who use Straight Razors,I would think it would be very small select group.Yet modern straight razors are still produced so there is a demand.

I was wondering because since using DE blades,find they are ready avalible fr. many diff. countries.I am amazed how cheap they are when you buy in bulk.Do more people in third world countries still use DE blades?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Dubl Duck Wonderedge
*Brush:* Simpson Tulip 3
*Cream:* TOBS Mr.Taylor
*ASB:* TOBS Mr.Taylor


2 passes ATG,WTG BBS! Love this new razor.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Filarmonica 14 Subcero
*Brush:* Neep Tall Zebra deepmount Extra silvertip
*Cream:* La toja Stick
*ASB:* Bulldog

2 passes supers smooth shave with Ozuku Asagi edge.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 8/8
*Brush:* M&F XL2
*Cream:* La toja Stick
*ASB:* D&G

New Razor, all i can say is wow.


----------



## markenki

Very nice.


----------



## Lefty

Nice, Magnus!

My shave today, and yesterday was:

Shaving soap (any old kind will do, right?)
Rudy Vey Finest Badger Brush
Butch Harner Beast razor
Proraso Aftershave Balm 
Osama Alum for my nick on my neck. (New razor)


----------



## Lefty

I must miss France:

Cade Shaving Soap
Omega Boar Brush
Harner Beast Straight
Biotherm Homme Après Rasage.


----------



## sharkbite111

I guess I'll jump in 

Proraso pre-shave
TOBS Shaving shop cream
Bowdoins Wedge 6/8ths 
Vulfix Badger Brush
TOBS shaving shop AS gel

definitely used the alum block as this is the first spike point i've used in a while and left a nice little line in my cheek  Awesome shave despite the cut though!!

Chris


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor's:* Heljestrand Frameback's in orginal horn scales.
*Brush:* M&F L7 Tshell
*Soap:* La Toja
*ADB:* D&G
*EDT:* Armani Code

Coticule finnished Framebacks today. one for WTG and one for ATG.
Ala Smooooth.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor's:* Weiss 33 Strand. Real Tshell scales, made betwin 1805-1843 in London.
*Brush:* Sterling Silver brush made 1899 with mounted best badger.
*Soap:* NSS Marzipan
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Boss Soul

Today i try the Weiss razors. I must say i got very impressed with performance. 


​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 8/8
*Brush:* Mr.Magnus Manchafroian Madness 
*Cream:* RazoRock Classic
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Penhaligon's Endymion

Madness Razor + Madness Brush = Magnus Like.


----------



## Von blewitt

That Brush is awesome Magnus!!! I want one


----------



## Mr.Magnus

hehe make one! just buy a scull and drill a hole in it  thats what i did.

Made a video with this razor today.

[video=youtube;XtMudi1OfXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtMudi1OfXw&feature=share&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Prep:* Hot Shower.
*Hone:* Finished On My Super Hard Green Coticle.
*Razor:* Bengall Cast Steel Wedge Custom Scale.
*Brush: *Neep Extra Silvertip.
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor.
*ASB:* Bulldog.
*EDT:* Penhaligon's Endymion

*This razor is one of my all time favorits, its so unique and dangerous, just like me 
Both thumbs stil attached = successful shave with this razor.
*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Razor: Kropp 7/8 custom ebony scale
Brush: Neep Stonebrush Extra silvertip
Scuttle: Dirty Bird
Cream: TOBS Mr.Taylor
ASB: Bulldog
EDT: JPG







Alot of drama here all day long, Police both undercover and normal,swat,bombteam,ambulance,firefighters,news-teams (i think i stop counting cops after 40) the hole naberhood was closed, i live about 10 meters from where this happen so i had pretty good view lol, infact so good that police askt if thay could use my balcony... a young guy in my age living next to me was screaming from his window that he was going to blow himself up and the house. 8 hours later he finally surrendered and had no bomb, poor guy just craveing for attention, Dont do drugs ppl.

few undercover cars outside my house.





firefighters waiting





SWAT about to move in. (im standing in my bedroom, you can see the door on the picture where the guy live.)





cop taking cover behind a tree lol


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Dubl Duck Wonderedge 6/8
*Brush:* M&F XL2
*Soap:* Dr.Harris Windsor 
*AS:* Gucci

*Todays morning shave was very relaxing and peaceful. CHILLAX* 


​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

[align=center]*Razor:* Heljestrand 17/16 BEAST
*Brush:* Simpson Tulip 3
*Cream:*Spanish Leather
*ASB:* Bulldog

*A good friend of mine let me have a go with his monster Helje. And it was very fun! i was however abit lazy on the stropping so it was not as smooth as i would like. other then that... epic! (on the picture is also a MK29 )*






[video=youtube;JqepsrCIiFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqepsrCIiFw[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*SOTD 7/26*
*Razor:* Heljestrand MK8
*Bush:* Simpson Commodore x3
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Dr.Harris Windsor

*Swedish writer and poet Dan Andersson 1888-1920 Made my morning today with his amazing poems which has been set to music by many diffrent musicians today.*




[video=youtube;vVrwmwgC3IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVrwmwgC3IU[/video]​


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Magnus, Funny as ****!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

haha what ? :groucho:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor's:* Heljestrand MK30 "Salt&Pepper" Ivory/Tshell
*Brush:* Mikael's M&F
*Cream:* Spanish Leather
*ASB:* TOBS Sandalwood
*EDT:* Armani Diamonds For Men

*Lovely sunday MK Shave. last day of holiday. Sun is shining and the weather is sweet. Got a chance to try Mikael's brush and it was perfect, love the backbone in it and a nice and tall handle that deilivers comfort. Cheers Mikael .*

​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Erik Anton Berg 6/8 shoulderless
*Brush:* Simpson T3
*Cream:* GTF Coconut
*AS:* Pinaud Clubman
*
Great shave, Sending the razor to a friend in US for a test drive, i had to give it a go so i dont miss it to much while its gone .*

​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor's:* Heljestrand Mk30 & Tuckmar 200
*Brush:* Neep Stonebrush Extra silverstip 26mm
*Soap:* La Toja
*AS:* Clubman Pinaud


*Restored and honed 2 new razors today. Test shaved with both and i was very happy with the edges that was finished on my Hybrid Coticule. 

Heljestrand Mk30 Ivory (can never go wrong with the MK razors )
Tuckmar Silver steel 200 in Mother of pearl & Alabone (First time i tryd a Tuckmar and i was very pleased with it)*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Tuckmar 200
*Brush:* M&F xl2
*Cream:* Penhaligon's Endymion
*ASB:* D&G
*EDT:* Penhaligon's Endymion

*Last shave with this one before selling. great steel, great look but way to heavy for my taste. *

​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand MK9
*Brush:* Neep 26mm deepmount extra silvertip
*Soap:* La Toja
*AS:* Pinaud Clubman

*Graceful shave.*

​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

think ill stop posting shave's here its pretty dead


----------



## schanop

It is a kitchen knife forum, you know .....:surrendar: :whiteflag:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

schanop said:


> It is a kitchen knife forum, you know .....:surrendar: :whiteflag:



no **** sherlock.


----------



## Lefty

I love looking at them, Magnus! I'd post, but 50% of the time it's be in bad taste, and the other times it would be the exact same two razors and either my Harner, or a Gillette Adjustable with Proraso or Cade.


----------



## Igasho

August 9th, and This morning as well


----------



## mpukas

I love your posts Magnus. I'm w/ Lefty - I have only one razor and it's not worth posting. Please keep posting your awesome pics of awesome razors. Cheers! mpp


----------



## Mr.Magnus

lol glad someone enjoys them :laugh:.. last week 2 shaves.

W&B Near Wedge 15/16 Barber's Use custom Horn scale with MOP/Stainless inlays



Filarmonica #14 SubCero 
​


----------



## markenki

Mr.Magnus said:


> think ill stop posting shave's here its pretty dead


No! Please continue to post.


----------



## eaglerock

i agree i like how you take the pictures, keep it up


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Dubl Duck Special no1
*Brush:* NewForest Tubby 1
*Soap:* GFT Eucris
*ASB:* Tabac

*Todays shave was not one of my best. New soap that had a OK lather but smell reminds me of a cheap Axe spray lol. and the razor was new aswell so i gave it a try with the edge it had. and it was not very good at all. back to the hone's with this one.*


----------



## Lefty

I really like the zebra striped brush. What is it? I'm a brush addict more so than a razor addict (like you...ahem....)


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Lefty said:


> I really like the zebra striped brush. What is it? I'm a brush addict more so than a razor addict (like you...ahem....)




Lefty. that Zebra brush is my all time favorit in both looks and action. its a Rod Neep Custom tall zebra with deepmounted 26mm Extra Silvertip.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 8/8 Custom
*Brush:* Selfmade 2-band badger
*Soap:* La Toja
*ASB:* Bulldog

*Today im extra happy, got my new strop from Neil Miller. He helpt me put this thing toghetter and i got the horsehide and hardwear from Torolf. The Cobra is real and comes from a vintage belt i had laying around. Big thanks to both you guys!  i love it and its working like a dream. *


----------



## eaglerock

I would be scared to use it. But it looks amazing !!


----------



## Baby Huey

Beautiful. With my luck I would decapitate the snake while stropping.


----------



## statusquo

That strop is badass!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Cheers guys  im in love with it. Miller sure knows how to make one happy.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*The Max Sommer is on lone from a friend in the states. very nice shaver i like the lengh of the blade and the grind. Cheers Jack.
Back to the Dubl Duck.. i didnt enjoy the edge last time so i now tryd it with a fresh edge, Wow. now i like this one alot, From Creep to Keeper *

*Friday Shave.*

*Razor:* Estas 1286 Max Sommer
*Brush:* Neep Stonehandle Extra stuffed ST 26mm
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor
*AS:* TOBS Mr.Taylor






*Saturday Shave.*

*Razor:* Dubl Duck Special no1
*Brush:* Neep Tall T-shell imitation Deepmount Extra ST 26mm
*Cream:* GFT Coconut
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood


----------



## Brad Gibson

How many razors do you have Magnus? This is insane.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

not sure. around 50-60


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*SOTD*

*Razor:* SSA 7/8 Extra Hollow
*Brush:* Kent BK8
*Cream:* Penhaligon's Endymion
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Penhaligon's Endymion

*I'm a huge SSA fan. Love the hard steel and the super thin grind. Sings out loud while stropped  *


----------



## mpukas

More great posts Magnus - that strop is sweet! Thanks for sharing. Keep it up - cheers!


----------



## chinacats

Magnus, even though i have nothing to contribute I really do enjoy seeing all your razors and especially the badass brushes. Keep it up.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Glad you guys enjoy the pics. i rly like taking photos but feel limited by my camera.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand MK32
*Hone:* Escher
*Brush:* Scullbrush 2band finest badger.
*Cream:* Cella
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*First shave of my new Escher Hone. super nice result, a keeper!*


----------



## Von blewitt

I love it when the skull brush comes out to play !


----------



## Mr.Magnus

So do i, so do i


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Dubl Duck Special No1
*Brush:* Simpson Commodore x3
*Soap:* RazoRock Classic
*AS:* TOBS Mr.Taylor
*ASB:* Bulldog

*Great Shave. *

[video=youtube;dyeZ3l3bhvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyeZ3l3bhvM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 10/8 Carbon Stealth
*Brush:* Neep Custom Zebra
*Preoil:* TOBS
*Cream:* Truefitt&Hill Grafton
*AS:* Truefitt&Hill Grafton
*ASB:* D&G

*First shave with this monster.. even thou i got a smal nick from the crazy point :rofl2: the shave was superb, love love love. *


----------



## stereo.pete

After watching your video I realized I can never get into straight shaving for two reasons.

1. There's no way I have the patience or the time to spend 8 minutes shaving.

2. I would slice my ear off in an instant when I had to switch over to my left hand.

Regardless, thanks for sharing your collection, very cool!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

straight razor shaving or any wetshaving is not about speed for me (get over with it) like i felt with regular shaving with the geillette mac3. its all about making it fun for me  i didnt enjoy shaving before. now i really do..


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Fatboy set to 9
*Blade:* 7 o'clock
*Brush:* Vintage French Badger 
*Soap:* La Toja
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*My first and only DE razor. first DE shave ever. not very impressed. might be the blades. im gonna pick up the feather blades and if that dosent give me a closer shave im done with DE .
*






*i also picked up this vintage razor stand from france this week, for a few of my MK's *


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand MK57
*Brush:* Simpson Commodore x3
*Soap:* TOBS Sandalwood
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Armani Code

*Alright this is so much nicer then my DE shave yesterday  this is a very cool MK razor. i have never seen a MK with a diamond spine like this one. shaves like a dream. after 2 passes im delux BBS
*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 10/8 Custom Carbon Fiber
*Brush:* Simpson T3 Manchurian
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor
*ASB:* D&G
*EDT:* Dr.Harris Windsor

*2 passes with a amazing razor that gave me the perfect shave. Youtube clip on this shave tomorrow . *


----------



## Mr.Magnus

[video=youtube;uxyAC6Lb0Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxyAC6Lb0Is&feature=youtu.be[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Fatboy set to 5
*Blade:* Polsilver
*Brush:* NewForest Tubby 1
*Soap:* Cella
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Boss Soul

*Shave nr2 with the DE. Meeeh, stil not very impressed with the shave it delivered, cant get the same easy close shave as i get with my straights. *


----------



## stereo.pete

I will never admit that I just watched a 7 minute video of a man shaving his face while listening to a techno Enrique Inglesias song in the background. That razor is badass!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

stereo.pete said:


> I will never admit that I just watched a 7 minute video of a man shaving his face while listening to a techno Enrique Inglesias song in the background. That razor is badass!



Haha


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor*: Kropp 7/8 Custom Ebony
*Brush:* M&F Xl2
*Soap:* NSS Marzipan
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Hypnose

*One fast ATG pass today with perfect result. *


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand nr6 6/8
*Brush:* M&F l7
*Soap:* TOBS Sandalwood
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*i put a 16k shapton finish on this one, and a few laps on 0.25 micron diamond spray on tanned bark. shaved like a dream.
took a photo with my Dino scope on the bevel.
*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Erik Anton Berg Frameback Real T-Shell
*Brush:* Neep Tall Deepmount Extra ST 26mm T-Shell imitation
*Cream:* Cella
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Rochas Man

*Since it was my birthday yesterday i got myself this NOS razor. IMO one of the best looking framebacks i seen. Had a shave with it this morning with the edge i put on it yesterday. Needs a cpl more swipes on the escher (the Anton Berg Razors are always very hard in the steel and needs more attention on the hones ), but other then that it was superb. Its very light and well balanced. I have always had a thing for the framebacks. *


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand MK133
*Brush:* Simpson T3
*Cream:* GFT Spanish Leather
*AS:* TOBS Mr.Taylor


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* SSA 7/8
*Brush: *Simpson Commodore x3
*Cream: *NSS Marzipan
*AS: *Jean Paul Gaultier

*The SSA's never fails. very good shave.*


----------



## Lefty

Basic and Beautiful. All Proraso, with a Vie-Long. Finally using the new formula from Proraso, and it's unbelievably good.


----------



## Obiwan

Those SSAs are fantastic shavers. Love the MK133 btw.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Tought i would post this here. Hopefully someone finds it interesting  

its a full progression of me honing a Japanese straight razor, With x250 magnification on the bevel of every step, finishing stone is a JNat. Hope you enjoy  Shave video of this razor on the way. 

[video=youtube;fKQPTNb2XVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKQPTNb2XVU&feature=share&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Towa Japanese Hollow
*Brush:* Neep Tall Zebra
*Cream:* GFT Spanish Leather
*ASB:* D&G
*EDT:* Boss Soul

*Perfect Shave.*







Shave Vid
[video=youtube;z2KuGXShhN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2KuGXShhN0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* KROPP 7/8 Ebony scale
*Brush:* Kent BK8
*Soap:* Cella
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Hypnose

*Super nice *


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Thiers-Issard 69 Frameback, copper&horn scale
*Brush:* New Forest Tubby 1
*Soap:* Brooklyn to London
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*Great shave with with this restored 69 by a guy and myself. *






*Before N after.*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Dubl Duck Wonderedge 6/8
*Brush:* M&F xl2
*Cream:* GFT Coconut Oil
*ASG:* TOBS Sandalwood Gel

*This Sunday shave was phénoménal  Now it's time to make a sweet apple pie with homemade vanilla icecream. *


----------



## stereo.pete

Love you photos!


----------



## markenki

How do you like GFT coconut?


----------



## Baby Huey

Not ready to take on the straight razors, but did order a new DE Razor to get back into that side of it. Looking for a good scuttle as I can't seem to find my old one.


----------



## cord_steele

Baby Huey said:


> Not ready to take on the straight razors, but did order a new DE Razor to get back into that side of it. Looking for a good scuttle as I can't seem to find my old one.



Dirty Bird scuttles are nice, and the Russian Super Iridium blades (eBay, Badger and Blade have them occasionally) are the best I've ever used.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Pete - Thanks man!

Markenki - The GTF coconut makes a great lather and the coconut scent is very mild and milky witch i like.

Baby Huey - like cord_steele sugested, i have a dirty bird scuttle and i like it alot. i do recommend it.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Bengall CastSteel Wedge
*Brush: *1899 Sterling silver bush
*Cream:* TOBS Sandalwood
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*Love this Bengall, big smile on my face and edge  *


----------



## Keith Sinclair

With the sterling work in the handle of that brush,it looks like an antique.Are those the original brush hairs & if so they still work after 114 years?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

keithsaltydog said:


> With the sterling work in the handle of that brush,it looks like an antique.Are those the original brush hairs & if so they still work after 114 years?




i have replaced the orginal boar hair with badger hair


----------



## Keith Sinclair

What modern brush would you recomm.I got a tweezerman & it keeps shedding hairs.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

keithsaltydog said:


> What modern brush would you recomm.I got a tweezerman & it keeps shedding hairs.



Depends on what u wanna spend. Low range but good quality is new forest. Mid range rod neep. Highend simpson.m&f.rooney etc


----------



## CoqaVin

Mr Magnus,

I have a question for you...I am getting really tired of trying to find razors that work GOOD and spend money on the replacement cartridges...What is the best DE suggestion...to do it quickly obviously


----------



## Mr.Magnus

CoqaVin said:


> Mr Magnus,
> 
> I have a question for you...I am getting really tired of trying to find razors that work GOOD and spend money on the replacement cartridges...What is the best DE suggestion...to do it quickly obviously




Im not a DE user so i cant speak much about what is good and not. Maybe Tom/Lefty can help you


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Thanks Mr. Magnus I will check into the brushes.

CoqaVin I got the Merkur long handle chrome finish,I have seen it for under 40.00.I like it alot I found if I take the blade out & clean it after shaving a blade will last quite a while.Cuz it is DE,I just flip the head around after half shave & use the other side.I got good info. here get a sample blade set to see what blade you like the best.If you buy in bulk the blades are cheap.

Thinking about getting a butterfly head, an old one in good shape is a good bet.Mr. Magus turned me on to Dr. Harris Sandlewood aftershave.It's good stuff & a small bottle will last.I use tiny amount everyday & hardly put a dent in the bottle after months of use.


----------



## CoqaVin

keithsaltydog said:


> Thanks Mr. Magnus I will check into the brushes.
> 
> CoqaVin I got the Merkur long handle chrome finish,I have seen it for under 40.00.I like it alot I found if I take the blade out & clean it after shaving a blade will last quite a while.Cuz it is DE,I just flip the head around after half shave & use the other side.I got good info. here get a sample blade set to see what blade you like the best.If you buy in bulk the blades are cheap.
> 
> Thinking about getting a butterfly head, an old one in good shape is a good bet.Mr. Magus turned me on to Dr. Harris Sandlewood aftershave.It's good stuff & a small bottle will last.I use tiny amount everyday & hardly put a dent in the bottle after months of use.





Which blades do you use? shaving cream or soap? I don't know anything about this stuff


----------



## Mr.Magnus

CoqaVin said:


> Which blades do you use? shaving cream or soap? I don't know anything about this stuff



if u want blades that cutts very good get the feather. shaving cream or soap well it dosen't matter aslong as you get a good quality brand like, TOBS,Dr.Harris,Proraso,Razorock,GTF,La Toja. and so on. its more down to what scent you like and if you want to face lather or bowl lather, face lather, then getting a soap can be good cuz thay take abit more time to work a good lather witch is good while you swirling around and soften up the whiskars in the face. a cream is easier to lather.


----------



## CoqaVin

Mr.Magnus said:


> if u want blades that cutts very good get the feather. shaving cream or soap well it dosen't matter aslong as you get a good quality brand like, TOBS,Dr.Harris,Proraso,Razorock,GTF,La Toja. and so on. its more down to what scent you like and if you want to face lather or bowl lather, face lather, then getting a soap can be good cuz thay take abit more time to work a good lather witch is good while you swirling around and soften up the whiskars in the face. a cream is easier to lather.



Thanks for the info!

Even though I am lucky and don't have to shave every day or even every other day...I am getting really tired of trying to find the best RAZOR between the Shicks and Fusions so much money being thrown around there....I was reading someones review on amazon about the Merkur and they said how they spent like 1400 dollars a year on replacement heads for the Mach 3...that some dough I can save and spend on some more knives


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I use the Feather platinium.Got a sample pac first & used blades from quite a few countries trying them out.The feather blades are from Japan.Bought a pac. of 50 blades of the feathers it will take a long time to use them up,because now I take the blade out of the razor & wash it after every shave & they seem to last even longer.

I've used canned cream & hard soap & brush.I like lathering in a mug,but need a better brush.I bought a cheap one to start off waste of money.Should have gotton a quality brush to start with.Ended up ordering a Savile Row 3824 at a site in the USA called Qedusa.


----------



## CoqaVin

keithsaltydog said:


> I use the Feather platinium.Got a sample pac first & used blades from quite a few countries trying them out.The feather blades are from Japan.Bought a pac. of 50 blades of the feathers it will take a long time to use them up,because now I take the blade out of the razor & wash it after every shave & they seem to last even longer.
> 
> I've used canned cream & hard soap & brush.I like lathering in a mug,but need a better brush.I bought a cheap one to start off waste of money.Should have gotton a quality brush to start with.Ended up ordering a Savile Row 3824 at a site in the USA called Qedusa.



Ok before I just start going and buying stuff and make the full conversion to DE shaving what do you think I should get exact things and what site?

First and foremost the razor Merkur or Ikon?

Which Brush?

Lotion/Soap?

For someone trying to switch over that just doesnt wan't to rush into it if you know what I mean...You said you bought cheap and regret it I dont want to buy the best but also not the worst if you get what I am saying


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Many of the quality brushes are made in Europe.The Qedusa site has many soap & mug combo's & alot of brushes.I am not an expert on brushes,ordered the Savile Row 3824 because of high recomm.

As I said like the Merkur 3 piece long handle chrome finish.Good Razor that doesnt cost too much.Don't know how long the plate will last,been using mine for a while & clean it on a regular basis.Still looks like new.Mine came wt. some German blades.

The DE blade variety pac is also cheap I am glad I followed advice to get it because diff. people like diff. blades that way you can decide by what you like best.

They also sell the stands that hold the brush & razor.The one I bought is chrome plate.Inexpensive looks & works well,I clean it too because the plate looks cheap & imagine it will pitt wt. time.

You don't have to spend much to start,don't have to spend as much as I did for a brush,but stay away from the cheap ones.


----------



## CoqaVin

what is the cheapest/best site for DE Shaving supplies besides amazon....


----------



## cord_steele

Feathers are actually too sharp for me, but I don't have the toughest skin in the world. I like the NOS Russian Super Iridiums.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor's:* Heljestrand MK30 Pair Ivory/T-Shell
*Brush:* Kent BK8
*Cream:* GFT Spanish Leather
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*Haven't had a proper shave in a while, so this was a real treat.*


----------



## quantumcloud509

CoqaVin said:


> what is the cheapest/best site for DE Shaving supplies besides amazon....



I might as well be a website because of my extensive collection. Let me know what you want, or how much you want to spend and I could send you a goody box.


----------



## quantumcloud509

keithsaltydog said:


> I use the Feather platinium.Got a sample pac first & used blades from quite a few countries trying them out.The feather blades are from Japan.Bought a pac. of 50 blades of the feathers it will take a long time to use them up,because now I take the blade out of the razor & wash it after every shave & they seem to last even longer.
> 
> I've used canned cream & hard soap & brush.I like lathering in a mug,but need a better brush.I bought a cheap one to start off waste of money.Should have gotton a quality brush to start with.Ended up ordering a Savile Row 3824 at a site in the USA called Qedusa.



I also use the feathers and wash them after every shave. last quite a while. Yeah, crappy brushes suck.


----------



## CoqaVin

quantumcloud509 said:


> I also use the feathers and wash them after every shave. last quite a while. Yeah, crappy brushes suck.



Hey man just trying to start out nothing to great or terrible


----------



## chinacats

CoqaVin said:


> Hey man just trying to start out nothing to great or terrible



Have you browsed Lefty's site? His Brooklyn to London soap is very nice and at one time he had some bowls made by Tom Grey Pottery (a fellow kkf'er). He also has quite a few brushes...I'm sure he would be happy to help you get started.

I also recommend trying a bunch of blades to see what you like. Feather's are definitely sharp, but I prefer Personna-Medical-Prep blades or Derby's. I've bought double edge blades from this site because they offer quite a few sample size packages. When you find what you like you can probably find them in 100 packs for a very reasonable price.

Good luck, I transitioned to double edge about a year ago and just bought my first straight razor. I believe the slope is quite slippery.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

ok guys lets see some shaves now keep it to the Topic


----------



## chinacats

Back to topic...

Cheers!

Razor is old made by Kirschbaum
Brush is badger?
Soap is RazoRock Third Eye


----------



## clayton

Feathers here too. Leave them in the DE until it is time for a new one. Last a loooooong time, but I also use a straight about every other shave.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 10/8 Custom
*Brush:* Mr.Skull 2band
*Cream:* TOBS Mr.Taylor
*AS:* TOBS Mr.Taylor

*Sweet. *


----------



## quantumcloud509

Sweet picture Magnus. Love TOBS.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Head shaves have never been so painful.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 19802
> 
> 
> Head shaves have never been so painful.



damn looks like a very cool kamasori! who is the maker? and why was the shave painful?


----------



## quantumcloud509

Thanks Magnus. This Kamisori is made by Henkotsu. 1" tall at tip. 2" shaving base. 6 3/4" overall length. Everytime I shave with it its like a ritual blood letting day. Had it for almost two years, only shaved with it 4 times. It likes to get stuck in the outer coverings of my skull, it also likes to slice things off my head which I do not wish to be sliced off.


----------



## stereo.pete

quantumcloud509 said:


> Thanks Magnus. This Kamisori is made by Henkotsu. 1" tall at tip. 2" shaving base. 6 3/4" overall length. Everytime I shave with it its like a ritual blood letting day. Had it for almost two years, only shaved with it 4 times. It likes to get stuck in the outer coverings of my skull, it also likes to slice things off my head which I do not wish to be sliced off.



LOLz


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Knife:* Harner/Mclane Parer
*Brush:* M&F l7
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Dr.Harris Windsor

*Yepp this one gave a BBS result*


----------



## Igasho




----------



## CoqaVin

what is that setup you have there?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

yes a few words are always nice of how it went and what you used


----------



## ar11

Hey Mr Magnus - I was looking at trying a straight razor. Anything you recommend for a beginner that's not too expensive?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

ar11 said:


> Hey Mr Magnus - I was looking at trying a straight razor. Anything you recommend for a beginner that's not too expensive?



Hi. Have a look at whipped dog... good for those who want to try in a low cost. http://www.whippeddog.com/products/view/sight-unseen-razor


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Knife:* Parer From Harner&Mclean
*Brush:* Mr.Skull
*Soap:* RazoRock Classic
*AS:* Pinaud Clubman

*Fun shave, smal nick from the crazy point thou  *

*Enjoy, Watch in HD*
[video=youtube;w4VWeXMNslg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4VWeXMNslg&feature=youtu.be[/video]​


----------



## Nmko

Mr.Magnus said:


> *Knife:* Parer From Harner&Mclean
> *Brush:* Mr.Skull
> *Soap:* RazoRock Classic
> *AS:* Pinaud Clubman
> 
> *Fun shave, smal nick from the crazy point thou  *
> 
> *Enjoy, Watch in HD*
> [video=youtube;w4VWeXMNslg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4VWeXMNslg&feature=youtu.be[/video]​



That was... BADASS! and tempting me to try it!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Nmko said:


> That was... BADASS! and tempting me to try it!



At own risk. not taking any responsibility


----------



## Lefty

Magnus, I love it...but man, that made me nervous!


----------



## quantumcloud509

I regret not picking up that 15k stone from the bst right about now


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Lefty said:


> Magnus, I love it...but man, that made me nervous!



it was not that bad 

its not like im this guy.
[video=youtube;2cwVwMPZq5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cwVwMPZq5M[/video]


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand MK31
*Brush:* M&F XL2
*Soap:* Cella
*ASB:* D&G
*EDT:* Rochas One

*Great shave with this no longer unmarked mk31 *


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Filarmonica #14 SubCero
*Brush:* Neep 
*Strop:* Custom Miller Horshide/Linen
*Soap:* Tabac Stick
*ASB:* Tabac

*Very nice and smooth shave. *


----------



## quantumcloud509

Handmade local artisan soap, B&B 2012 boar, slim adjustable(?), Astra platinum blades.


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Mr.Magnus

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 20119
> 
> Handmade local artisan soap, B&B 2012 badger, slim adjustable(?), Astra platinum blades.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum



Nice DE. but the brush looks like a boar.


----------



## tripleq

Mr.Magnus said:


> *Knife:* Parer From Harner&Mclean
> *Brush:* Mr.Skull
> *Soap:* RazoRock Classic
> *AS:* Pinaud Clubman
> 
> *Fun shave, smal nick from the crazy point thou  *
> 
> *Enjoy, Watch in HD*
> [video=youtube;w4VWeXMNslg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4VWeXMNslg&feature=youtu.be[/video]​




Lol! Fantastic! You and Carter should have a shave-off.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

tripleq said:


> Lol! Fantastic! You and Carter should have a shave-off.



haha he got nothing on me


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Wade&Butcher 15/16 Wedge Custom Horn/mop scale (Maggard)
*Brush:* Simpson Tulip x3
*Soap:* La Toja Stick
*ASB:* Bulldog

*This is my best shaving wedge by far, with a light hand it gives perfect shave everytime, and i cant get over how much i love the Toja soap.
*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand MK4
*Brush:* NF Tubby 1
*Soap:* Mike's Brooklyn to London
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*Mmmmm....*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* SSA 7/8
*Brush:* Simpson x3 Commodore
*Soap:* NSS Marzipan
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* JPG

*Smooth Criminal.*






[video=youtube;h_D3VFfhvs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_D3VFfhvs4[/video]​


----------



## CoqaVin

you are quite the photographer there Magnus

Do you have any L&M Boars I think thats the name?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

CoqaVin said:


> you are quite the photographer there Magnus
> 
> Do you have any L&M Boars I think thats the name?




Thanks .

Not sure what L&M Boars are? is it a boar brush you talk about? i only use badger brushes.


----------



## CoqaVin

damnit I forgot the name that must not be it but i was getting a lot of praise over on B&B


----------



## CoqaVin

aha I found it M&F it is


----------



## Mr.Magnus

CoqaVin said:


> aha I found it M&F it is



dont like boar brushes... i have 2 custom Morris & Forndran. both in blond badger one 3 band and one 2band. xl2 and L7


----------



## CoqaVin

I have heard rave reviews on those M&F's

I was about to pull the trigger on a DE shaver then I read about the cheap steel they use for some and that shyed my away

Do you know what the name of the full stainless is that is 70 $ instead of lets say a Ikon that is 180?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

CoqaVin said:


> I have heard rave reviews on those M&F's
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on a DE shaver then I read about the cheap steel they use for some and that shyed my away
> 
> Do you know what the name of the full stainless is that is 70 $ instead of lets say a Ikon that is 180?




im not a DE shaver myself so i cant tell u. i do have a gillette fatboy in great condition in BST if your looking for a quality DE.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

[align=center]*Razor:* John Weiss Real T-Shell
*Brush:* Sterling Silver brush from 1899
*Soap:* TOBS Mr.Taylor 
*AS: *TOBS Mr.Taylor


S*uper nice sunday shave with my oldest pair of razors. made betwin 1811-1823*




[/align]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor: *Max Sprecher Custom 8/8
*Brush:* Pixelfixed Custom 24mm ST
*Cream: *GFT Spanish Leather
*ASB:* D&G Sport

*
The shave was very very smooth and nice.*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Towa
*Brush:* Kent BK 8
*Cream:* T&H Grafton
*AS:* Gucci Pour Homme

*Very nice Sunday shave.*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher Custom 10/8
*Brush:* Custom PixelFixed
*Soap:* GFT Coconut Oil 
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Armani Diamonds for men

*Very very good Sunday shave.*


----------



## tripleq

That is one crazy looking razor!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

tripleq said:


> That is one crazy looking razor!



Yes. and she will tell you when you do something wrong


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor: * Heljestrand MK33 Restored 
*Brush:* Neep Custom 24mm Extra Silver tip
*Soap:* La Toja
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*First shave with both brush and razor. One word wowzers!*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand MK33 Restored
*Brush:* Mr.M 24mm TGN ST Grand A
*Soap: *Dr.Harris Windsor
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Dr.Harris Windsor

*this razor is so fun to shave with *


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor : *Wade&Butcher 15/16 Wedge For Barbers Use
*Brush : *PixelFixed Custom 24mm Grad A Silvertip
*Shavecream *: Penhaligon's Endymion
*AfterShave:* TOBS Mr.Taylor


*My favorit wedge always deliver a fantastic shave. *






[video=youtube;xjnypzbawfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjnypzbawfI&feature=youtu.be[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Dubl Duck Wonderedge 6/8+
*Bush:* Neep Custom
*Cream:* GFT Spanish Leather
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*No Pic today. It's not fun to take pics when its dark out and quality is poor. So i made a clip. 
The Shave was so nice and relaxing after a stressful day of shopping xmas gifts and whatnot. *

[video=youtube_share;CdVH_8FXPwM]http://youtu.be/CdVH_8FXPwM[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Ken Powell Custom 8/8+
*Brush:* PixelFixed Custom
*Cream:* Penhaligon's Endymion 
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDC:* Penhaligon's Endymion 

*The Christmas Morning Shave with the Powell razor. Sits like a glove in my hand and delivered a perfect shave. 
I wish you all a Merry Christmas!.*


----------



## mpukas

Mr M - are all of these razors and brushes yours? If so, sick collection! If not, then what fun to use some many different ones. 

Ever consider doing a vid on how you hone & strop one of your razors? I'm curious to see how you do it. Your edges must be super fine if you shave so frequently. As I've said before, I can't straight shave more than every 3 days, 2 at the most, or my face get too raw. My edges seem pretty smooth to me and shave quite well, but there is a bit of inconsistency from one shave to the next. I know I have room for improvement.


----------



## skiajl6297

Magnus's edges are superb. I bought one of his BST razors, and it came with a fantastic JNat edge on it. I think there are some videos he has done of honing buried in here somewhere. 

mpukas - I read somewhere that to toughen your face you actually should shave MORE with a straight rather than less, as it helps your face adjust to the new regimen. I am nowhere near an experienced straight shaver, probably just around 100 shaves in, but the more often I shave, the better my face has handled subsequent shaves. 

Biggest rawness reducers for me to date: nice strop makes a big difference, face prep, keeping the angle shallow, focusing on a good with the grain pass, and finding the right soap. I tried creams and soaps, and finally dialed in on what works for me - natural ingredients, tons of tallow, and minimal perfumes, soap face lathering. Try Mikes Natural Soaps if you haven't - they are what got me over the rawness hump in conjunction with more experience. Also, I am STILL learning the best ways to hit my weird growth patterns on my trouble spots (next to mouth, and neck.) If raw, I would only aim for respectable shaves by giving a few passes with the grain. Once those irritation-free shaves start, it is easier to build on them with extra ATG por XTG passes as your face allows.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Mpukas - Yes thay are all mine. or 99% lol . i do have one honing video where i show all steps (with magnification x200) from 1k up to 16k on syntetic stones then i finish on a Japanese Ozuku Asagi with dmt slurry that i dilute to water witch works on this stone but many jnats works diffrent most jnats you hone with the slurry all the way to finish with very little water adding or no water adding honing to almost dry stone. its from stone to stone.

Skiajl - Thanks for the kind words. im happy straight shaving is going so well for you.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Towa
*Brush: *Neep Custom 24mm XST
*Soap:* T&H Grafton
*AS: *T&H Grafton

*&#20094;&#26479; / Kanpai *


----------



## tburm

Shave of the day

Razor: Star-Raito Japanese razor
Brush: Edwin & Jagger Badger brush
Strop: Kanayama 20,000
Soap: D R Harris Windsor

Not a good shave. I'm still fairly new, but today I was a little too eager, ended up with a few nicks here and there. Still got a lot to learn...


----------



## skiajl6297

Shave of the day - Christmas Gear!
Mikes Peppermint and Rosemary Soap
Chubby 2 Best
Filarmonica 13
Tony Miller Strop
Nivea Sensitive After Shave Balm

Excellent shave - skin a little sensitive with dry skin thanks old man winter.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Heljestrand MK29
*Brush:* Simpson Tulip T3 Manchurian Badger
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*Smal but damn good. 
*
[video=youtube;rPkqljRP6Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPkqljRP6Ik&feature=c4-overview&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Custom Powell 8/8 Smiling Blade In Muskox Horn Scale
*Brush:* Rod Neep Custom Tall Zebra Deep Mount
*Cream:* Penhaligon's Endymion
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Boss Soul

*Very fun razor to shave with.*

[video=youtube;RNolC048Qyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNolC048Qyw&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* _SSA 7/8_
*Brush:* _My Aluminum/copper brush with 24mm silvertip_
*Cream:* _Razorock Classic_
*AS:*_ JPG_

_Couldn't ask for a better shave._


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 10/8 
*Brush:* Simpson Tulip 3 Manchurian
*Soap/Cream:* GFT Spanish Leather
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT:* Rochas Man


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Bengall Caststeel Smiling Wedge
*Brush:* Mr.Skull 2-Band Finest
*Mug:* BAMF
*Soap:* SharpNshinyShop Mikes Natural
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood Splash

*Was it good? Yes.*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Jeness Custom Kamisori 7/8 In Stingray skin
*Brush:* My 2-tone amboyna with 2-band finest
*Cream/Soap:* Cella
*ASB:* Bulldog
*AS:* JPG

*First shave with this kamisori from Jenes. works like a charm! love it!*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*The video of Jeness Custom Shave​*
[video=youtube;aqbAbADUiZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqbAbADUiZQ&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&feature=share[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* C.V Heljestrand MK31 in Curly Koa
*Brush:* My Curly Koa Brush with 2-Band Finest
*Soap:* Cella
*AS:* Gucci

*Wonderful Shave Today. Happy Weekend Gents!.*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Dubl Duck Wonderedge 6/8+
*Brush:* Simpson Tulip T3 Manchurian
*Cream:* Penhanligon's Endymion
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDP:* Penhanligon's Endymion

_*I really like the Endymion scent <3*_


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Damn you Magnus! Every bump of this thread makes me wanna try using razor for shaving (and dump the damn philips)!

As always :coolphotos:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Damn you Magnus! Every bump of this thread makes me wanna try using razor for shaving (and dump the damn philips)!
> 
> As always :coolphotos:





Thank you  

Sounds to me like you need to commit to it, and once you do i dont think you're going back to the philips :happymug:.


----------



## JHunter

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Damn you Magnus! Every bump of this thread makes me wanna try using razor for shaving (and dump the damn philips)!
> 
> As always :coolphotos:


Thought the same and started today with a new DE safety razor as a starting point. But I see another rabbit hole after a first wet shave


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Filarmonica #14 SubCero
*Brush: *M&F XL2
*Cream:* Penhaligon's Endymion
*ASB:* Dolce Gabbana Sport
*EDP:* Penhaligon's Endymion

_*Perfect Sunday Shave. *_


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Erik Anton Berg Frameback T-Shell
*Brush:* Pixelfixed Custom
*Soap:* La Toja
*ASB: *Bulldog
*EDT:* Armani Code

*I spent a solid hour on honing of this razor. The Steel is very hard and was not easy to hone and i didn't wanna rush so i took the extra time to make this one perfect. I decided to go with my Jnat Ozuku Asagi finish and the result was just perfect and deliverd a very smooth shave. I enjoyed this shave very much! *






_*Shave Video*_
[video=youtube;OuLh7xZc4mw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuLh7xZc4mw&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]​


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Watch out been doing DE & brush about a year,now using a straight that I got fr. Mr. Magnus.Taking it in stages.Sides first,then after a few days around the mouth.Still have not done neck area yet.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

keithsaltydog said:


> Watch out been doing DE & brush about a year,now using a straight that I got fr. Mr. Magnus.Taking it in stages.Sides first,then after a few days around the mouth.Still have not done neck area yet.



Glad to hear your doing good Keith


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 8/8
*Brush:* Neep Custom Tall Zebra
*Soap:* RazoRock Classic
*ASB:* Bulldog
*EDT: *Boss Soul

​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Custom By Anonymous 8/8+
*Brush:* Neep Custom Tall Zebra
*Soap:* Dr.Harris windsor
*AS:* Dr.Harris sandalwood

_*Fun shave!*_


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ Jeness Custom 7/8 Damascus
_*Brush:*_ Mr.Skull 2-Band Finest
_*Cream: *_Dr.Harris Windsor
_*ASB:*_ Bulldog
_*EDT:*_ Boss Soul

_*Clean & Happy  *_


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ KROPP 7/8 Ebony
_*Brush:*_ M&F XL2 2-band Blond Badger
_*Soap:*_ TOBS Mr.Taylor
_*ASB: *_D&G The One Sport
_*AS:*_ TOBS Mr.Taylor

_*Freshly honed on the Ozuku Asagi. Very nice and smooth shave. Happy weekend Gents!*_


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ Heljestrand N17
_*Brush:*_ Mr.M Amboyna Burl 2-Band TGN Finest
_*Strop:*_ Miller Custom Rattler. Horse&Linen
_*Cream:*_ T&H Grafton
_*AS: *_T&H Grafton

_*Honed this razor on one of Mikael's Jnats from our last honing session in his garden. Shaved with today and it was a smooth and close shave!. Great & fun session! Thanks Mikael. 
*_


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Next upcoming shave video will be with my latest Erik Anton Berg Pair 

[video=youtube;MBFgwvfE_DU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBFgwvfE_DU&feature=youtu.be[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor's:* Erik Anton Berg Framebacks Ivory
*Brush:* Mr.M Koa 24mm 2-Band Finest
*Soap:* NnockOut's Complicated
*ASB:* Bulldog
*AS:* Gucci_

_*Been a while since i post in the SOTD. This shave was nothing but stellar. Tried a new soap (KnockOut) and it was a plessure. Easy to lather, Great glid against the skin and a scent that gets a 10 from me. Unique Citrus/lime with sweet notes and not to powerful. Just fresh and right.
*_
_*That's it for today Gents. Have a great weekend.

/Magnus*_


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Max Sprecher 10/8
_*Brush:*_ Mr.M Aluminum/Copper 24mm Silvertip
_*Soap:*_ RazoRock Classic
_*AS:*_ JPG

_*Saturday Shave with one of the Sprecher's. Great Shave. Todays BBQ dinner With a bottle of my favorite Amarone. 
*_


----------



## One snake

Awsome fotos and razors! And that cobra strop is just really really ultramäktig! Keep posting!


----------



## jared08

Dude you love shaving in a fancy manor! How many razors do you own?!?

I can honestly say i truly shave about 3 times a year, electric trimmer with no guide is my go to ha


----------



## Mr.Magnus

I have my fair share of razors.

So 3 times on a year huh?, i shave more in a week  



jared08 said:


> Dude you love shaving in a fancy manor! How many razors do you own?!?
> 
> I can honestly say i truly shave about 3 times a year, electric trimmer with no guide is my go to ha


----------



## Mr.Magnus

One snake said:


> Awsome fotos and razors! And that cobra strop is just really really ultramäktig! Keep posting!



Tackar  är du själv en rakknivs brukare?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ Heljestrand N6 in Olive wood
_*Brush:*_ Mr.M Amboyna Burl 2-band Finest
_*Soap:*_ RazoRock Classic
_*ASB:*_ Bulldog

_*Yesterdays shave went great. Made a little brush stand out of Jatoba wood for my tall brushes.*_


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ Parker 13/16
_*Brush:*_ Mr.M Tall MHW 24mm
_*Cream:*_ Penhaligon's Endymion
_*ASB: *_D&G One
_*EDP:*_ Penhaligon's Endymion

*Honed this NOS razor the other day in Mikael's Garden. Thanks for a great session of honing with cigarr and expresso Mikael, Shave today was super nice.*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Razor: Henckels Friodur n17 Pair
Brush: Mr.M Tall HWM 24mm
Oil: TOBS
Cream: Penhaligon's Endymion
AS: TOBS Mr.Taylor


Todays shave was Smooth and nice.
Razor's finished on Ozuku Asagi.

[video=youtube;f3bnJOVlwaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3bnJOVlwaM&amp;list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&amp;index=1[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* King Pelican 6/8 made in Japan
*Brush:* Custom koa/muskox/buffarlo horn 24mm Silvertip
*Cream:* RazoRock Classic
*AS:* Dr.Harris Sandalwood

*This blade is a stunning work of art. Shave was nothing but stellar.*


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ Merkur 15/16+
_*Brush:*_ Simpson Tulip 3 Manchurian Badger
*Soap:* LEA Puck
_*AS:*_ Bulldog
_*Skincare:*_ Anthony Logistics Instant Fix Oil
_*EDT:*_ Armani Code

_*Today is the last day of the vacation. Heavy Rain and thunder going on. Todays shave was great with new products. The LEA was a nice soap that lather up nice and had a good slick feel. Anthony Logistics Product line seems to be very good aswell.
*_


----------



## vai777

While I love the style of the traditional straight razors, I use a Feather Artist Club DX (those machine made replaceable blades are sharper than any straight...bar none). Also once in a while I use my Feather AS-D2 which is pretty nice.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Have the Feather artist club. With the super blades. Thay are sharp, however just cuz something is sharp dosen't mean it's shaving smooth. I perfer natural Jnat edges witch are much smoother then any replaceable blade to shave with.


----------



## vai777

Mr.Magnus said:


> Have the Feather artist club. With the super blades. Thay are sharp, however just cuz something is sharp dosen't mean it's shaving smooth. I perfer natural Jnat edges witch are much smoother then any replaceable blade to shave with.



Yeah I mean I can see what you are saying, but when I can splash hot water on my face, use no shaving cream or soap, and shave without a weeper, or pull or anything of the sort... that's as smooth as I need.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Glad that works for you.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Bismarck Barbers Spezial 7/8
*Brush:* M&F 2-Band Blond Badger
*Cream:* Dr.Harris Windsor
*ASB:* D&G One
*EDP:* Costume Intense

*Just finished cleaning up my new Bismarck and honed it was a plessure. Delivered a perfect shave. New EDP from Sliqhaq The Costume Intense has a very nice scent, warm and sweet and gets 10/10 from me. Happy weekend gents.
*


----------



## Clarence

Lovely stuff here. I'm considering getting a DIY IPL job for my hair, though!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor*_ - Vintage Parker 13/16 from Japan 
_*Strop*_ - SRW English Bridle 3'
_*Soap*_ - LEA Hard Soap
_*Brush*_ - M&F
_*AS*_ - Alum stick & Bulldog ASB

*Fantastic Sunday afternoon shave.*

[video=youtube_share;f_8VNVKeGQw]http://youtu.be/f_8VNVKeGQw?list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]​


----------



## CutFingers

I'm using a cheapo badger brush with Toms of Maine soap...actually it makes a great lather. The razor is a cheapo disposable razor...probably shaved with it over 20 times...what can I say I'm cheap 

But I would recommend the Toms soap for shaving, it works great.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

CutFingers said:


> I'm using a cheapo badger brush with Toms of Maine soap...actually it makes a great lather. The razor is a cheapo disposable razor...probably shaved with it over 20 times...what can I say I'm cheap
> 
> But I would recommend the Toms soap for shaving, it works great.




cheapo badger brush i cant live with but i know plenty of cheap soaps that works superb


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ Jeness Kamisori
_*Brush:*_ Mr.M 2Tone Amboyna 2-band Finest
_*Soap:*_ Penhaligons Endymion
_*ASB:*_ Bulldog
_*EDP:*_ Costume National Intense


----------



## CutFingers

I've been using the same disposable razor about three months  It's blue, plastic not blue steel


----------



## chinacats

Mr.Magnus said:


> _*Razor:*_ Jeness Kamisori
> _*Brush:*_ Mr.M 2Tone Amboyna 2-band Finest
> _*Soap:*_ Penhaligons Endymion
> _*ASB:*_ Bulldog
> _*EDP:*_ Costume National Intense



Nice kamisori! How difficult to learn as opposed to traditional straight?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

chinacats said:


> Nice kamisori! How difficult to learn as opposed to traditional straight?



Thanks. I find it abit more difficult to use a traditional japanese grinded razor. since you use just one side of the blade against the face and one hand only right hand to shave with.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ Max Sprecher 10/8 
_*Brush:*_ Silvertip
_*Soap:*_ RazoRock Classic
_*ASB:*_ D&G The One
_*EDT:*_ Costume National Intense

_*Superb shave without a Colombian necktie. But i did finish with a very nice Maduro 5 Magico.*_


----------



## muddywaterstones

As someone who has intermittently used, whisper it, a Gilette Mach 3 for the last 20-odd years despite hating it, I'm blown away by your collection Mr Magnus. Recently, for the first time, I've purchased a straight razor but feel my technique is way off. Despite being right-handed I'm actually better with my left hand. I put this down to the way I sharpen knives, controlling the angle with my left-hand.

Maybe I've missed it in this thread somewhere but anyone got any pointers. Funnily, if I shave first with my Mach 3 and then work with the straight razor I can get a smoothness I've never had before but this seems like using stabilisers on a bike. I'm an avid cyclist by the way and feel the stabilisers shouldn't last long.


----------



## chinacats

Mr.Magnus said:


> Thanks. I find it abit more difficult to use a traditional japanese grinded razor. since you use just one side of the blade against the face and one hand only right hand to shave with.



Thanks Magnus, I've finally gotten pretty comfortable with a straight, but think that may be too much--even as sexy as it is. Mainly for the reason noted below...



muddywaterstones said:


> Despite being right-handed I'm actually better with my left hand. I put this down to the way I sharpen knives, controlling the angle with my left-hand.



Same here, but I always attributed it to being more careful--I was shaking the first time I held a razor to my face in my left hand. Now I am much more likely to get cut with my right hand. As to pointers, stick with it!

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Magnus

muddywaterstones said:


> As someone who has intermittently used, whisper it, a Gilette Mach 3 for the last 20-odd years despite hating it, I'm blown away by your collection Mr Magnus. Recently, for the first time, I've purchased a straight razor but feel my technique is way off. Despite being right-handed I'm actually better with my left hand. I put this down to the way I sharpen knives, controlling the angle with my left-hand.
> 
> Maybe I've missed it in this thread somewhere but anyone got any pointers. Funnily, if I shave first with my Mach 3 and then work with the straight razor I can get a smoothness I've never had before but this seems like using stabilisers on a bike. I'm an avid cyclist by the way and feel the stabilisers shouldn't last long.



edited


----------



## Mr.Magnus

muddywaterstones said:


> As someone who has intermittently used, whisper it, a Gilette Mach 3 for the last 20-odd years despite hating it, I'm blown away by your collection Mr Magnus. Recently, for the first time, I've purchased a straight razor but feel my technique is way off. Despite being right-handed I'm actually better with my left hand. I put this down to the way I sharpen knives, controlling the angle with my left-hand.
> 
> Maybe I've missed it in this thread somewhere but anyone got any pointers. Funnily, if I shave first with my Mach 3 and then work with the straight razor I can get a smoothness I've never had before but this seems like using stabilisers on a bike. I'm an avid cyclist by the way and feel the stabilisers shouldn't last long.




There is many great helping threads for you on Straightrazorplace where u can find all answers to your questions. i recommend everyone picking up a straight razor for the first time to read and watch alot of videos before thay start cuz it is indeed an art to shave with straights and it takes time to master it but it also pays off for those that sticks with it cuz in the end u wont find a better shave once u know what your doing.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Mr.Magnus said:


> Thanks Magnus, I've finally gotten pretty comfortable with a straight, but think that may be too much--even as sexy as it is. Mainly for the reason noted below...



thay do indeed look cool and thay get the job done. however i perfer the westerns since thay give me a easier shave


----------



## muddywaterstones

Mr.Magnus said:


> There is many great helping threads for you on Straightrazorplace where u can find all answers to your questions. i recommend everyone picking up a straight razor for the first time to read and watch alot of videos before thay start cuz it is indeed an art to shave with straights and it takes time to master it but it also pays off for those that sticks with it cuz in the end u wont find a better shave once u know what your doing.



Thanks. Don't know that site. Tried Badger and Blade but found it bewildering. That's not a slight on them, just my own ignorance on the subject.


----------



## muddywaterstones

chinacats said:


> Same here, but I always attributed it to being more careful--I was shaking the first time I held a razor to my face in my left hand. Now I am much more likely to get cut with my right hand. As to pointers, stick with it!
> 
> Cheers



The left and right thing is a weird phenomenon. Will definitely stick with it as the bits I do well far surpass any shave I've had before. The problems are mostly under the jaw-bone and a couple of nooks and crannies by the throat. Thus far I've avoided any serious disfigurement to my beautiful face (others would be of a different opinion) but I struggle to hold the correct angles in the trickier places. That said, I'm only at it a week or two and can see progress already in terms of technique.


----------



## Sabaki

Mr.Magnus said:


> _*Razor:*_ Jeness Kamisori
> _*Brush:*_ Mr.M 2Tone Amboyna 2-band Finest
> _*Soap:*_ Penhaligons Endymion
> _*ASB:*_ Bulldog
> _*EDP:*_ Costume National Intense



great looking set!

is it ray-fish skin handle on that razor?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Sabaki said:


> great looking set!
> 
> is it ray-fish skin handle on that razor?



Yes stingray skin


----------



## rami_m

Deleted


----------



## rami_m

I am still lusting after that brush. So cool.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

_*Razor:*_ Michael Waterhouse 7/8 Buffalo Horn
_*Brush:*_ Rod Neep Zebra Silvertip
_*Soap:*_ Lebelle Barbershop
_*ASB:*_ Baxter Of California

*Michael gave me the opportunity to have a go with one of his creations. It was a real pleasure to shave with.*

[video=youtube;aYmNFJI2aBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYmNFJI2aBE&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* H.Eicker & Söhne
*Brush:* Kent BK8
_*Soap: *_Valobra Almond
*ASB:* Dermalogica 

_*Happy Shave.*_


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Razor:* Bengall Cast Steel
*Brush:* Mr.Skull
_*Soap:*_ Valobra Almond
*ASB:* Bulldog

*Another Day Another Shave 
This time i swing my old Bengall Smily Wedge witch is a great fun shaver. This one has no thumbguard and needs to be hold with dry hands &#65279;*

[video=youtube;hPYhrktfkCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPYhrktfkCk[/video]​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Vintage Bismarck 7/8 Barbers Special
[video=youtube;5TQRYUFFPFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TQRYUFFPFM[/video]*​


----------



## Mr.Magnus

*Here is my new youtube trailer  

[video=youtube;L8v5mVOoqGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8v5mVOoqGM[/video]*​


----------



## mark76

Very cool Magnus! When are you going to make your first full-feature movie?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

mark76 said:


> Very cool Magnus! When are you going to make your first full-feature movie?



haha thanks. well no idea


----------



## Mr.Magnus

New Shave Video With Japanese King Pelican Razor & Shaver Heaven 

First shave with the Shaver Heaven soap and i loved it!

[video=youtube_share;F7Y0JGfRiQQ]http://youtu.be/F7Y0JGfRiQQ[/video]​


----------

